# WTK- Any Info on MbQuart Heidelberg?



## Aimar (Jul 8, 2008)

Can anyone give any experience or recommendations on these speakers?
Mb Quart Heidelberg Pro 5.1 speakers

Can be had for $700 Usd

Any Info will be welcomed!


----------

